# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  vista - analyzing tools

## momuas

I would like to know if the recommended analyzing tools by you (like AVZ), are also good for Vista
TIA , momu

----------


## Rene-gad

> I would like to know if the recommended analyzing tools by you (like AVZ), are also good for Vista


Yes, it is  :Smiley:

----------

